# Proper temperature to keep African Chiclids



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

What is the proper temperature to keep Chiclids happy? I hear different things from different people.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

African Rift Lake cichlids 78 degrees.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

I keep at 78-79, anymore and they begin to get more aggressive, they are already aggressive enough.


----------



## Tenring (Jun 10, 2019)

Great question, I have wondered the same and glad to hear 78 is a good temp, that is what I have been keeping my tank at.


----------

